# Insulating BES920 boilers?



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi there. I am not sure why Breville/Sage didn't insulate its boilers.

Has anyone insulate their boilers to improve the thermal efficiency?

Can Insuflex do the job?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It was designed way earlier than when people worried about that sort of thing but does turn itself off if left standing. However heat up time is so short it can just be turned on and used and then turned off.

Have you looked inside it? 🤣 Can't help thinking about lots and lots of loft insulation but I wouldn't if I were you.


----------

